# Kenflieger



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

and what about this one.it's on e-bay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4922662078&rd=1


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Another Elysee, Rene Barton, etc. Chinese movement watch. Sort of reminds me of some Aeromatic 1912 models.

Have never seen them in person but own Elysee and Aeromatic 1912's and they are very nice <US$100.00 watches.

Here's my $75.00 hand-wind Trias.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

That's a very nice watch, Mike.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Mike, I thought Elysee (no idea of the Trias ones) used Japanese movements, ie Miyota ? Are these not better quiality than the majority of the Chinese movements ?


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

rsykes2000 said:


> Mike, I thought Elysee (no idea of the Trias ones) used Japanese movements, ie Miyota ? Are these not better quiality than the majority of the Chinese movements ?


I have an Invicta that has a Myiota 21 jewel movement and it is very accurate but I've always thought of Elysee and Trias as coming from the same company since they are so similar. I'm not sure if the movements are Chinese or Japanese. I have a Ro**x replica which I'm sure has a Chinese movement and it has been one of my most accurate watches and still runs after almost 5 years. I just bought a new 200M diver at the Seiko Outlet store the other day and it says Singapore movement on the dial and back (7S26) so Chinese technology must be getting better.

The Trias I posted has a Unitas movement.

I have a Newton & Son chronograph with an 8850 movement that I've been told is Chinese but it isn't marked. The Russian watchmaker I've been using looked at the movement and thought it looked very similar to the 7750.

As I recall, Roy quit selling Elysee because there were so many on eprey.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I agree with you Mike, I also thought they were all the same, but to my eye, the movement in the 2 Elysees I got on watchbay from Roy this week (one for me, one for my dad) are identical to the Miyota branded one in a Pathos that I got off the forum a while ago, but with an Elysee branded rotor. And the Pathos has an Elysee crown for some reason


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

and about Kenflieger?!?!?


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

iloper said:


> and about Kenflieger?!?!?










sorry

Well, if you like the look of it, you can afford it and you don't expect it to be of supreme quality, why not ? they're making a bundle on the 28 USD postage, but as long as your expectations are not of a watch comparable to say Ors, Omega etc, you'll be fine. Pesonally, I wouldn't, but my taste differs to that of others. The KF website is also singularly unhelpful as to where they're based, what sort of movements they use etc.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

rsykes2000 said:


> iloper said:
> 
> 
> > and about Kenflieger?!?!?
> ...


 i've noticed...they say they use saphire cristals and swiss mov...and that their watches are worth 2000Euros...


----------

